# 'CPU Init' Striker II



## Dia01 (Mar 9, 2008)

Yep, problems again.  I cleaned up my system yesterday with the wiring and so forth and also reapplied new thermal grease to the chipsets cause the stock is quite frankly terrible.  Pretty happy and looking pretty smicko, re-powered the system no worries.  Went to turn computer off to go to bed, tried to awake the system as it was in sleep mode, nothing.  Hard reset, booted, pressed F5 for default setting in bios, saved and reset, rebooted into windows and froze after about 3-4 minutes.  Tried to reset, 'CPU Init' error.  Tried to clear cmos, nothing.  Tried to remove cmos battery, clear cmos nothing.  Removed all ram, tried spare working ram, nothing,  Changed CPU nothing.
Currently trying this, still got about an hour to wait though since from time of this post:

ok, follow this steps. 
1.unplug the computer from the AC 
2. unplug from the mobo the ATX12v and the EATXPWR 
3.remove the bios battery wait 30 secs {dont put it again) 
4. move clrcmos jumper to enable position {meaning jumper in pins 2-3} 
and wait 30 secs. 
5. press and HOLD the clrcmos switch for 30 secs then relase,{now clrcmos is clring the cmos} you are going to let the switch in tht position for 2 hrs.. this is very important or it wont work 
6. After 2 hrs, press the clrcmos switch to turn it off {dont change the clrcmos enable jumer to disable) leave it enable. 
7. connect only the next devices to your computer. 1 sata drive, 1 ide drive, 2 ddr2 dimms in blue slots, 1 video card. 1 striker extreme audio card. and 1 ps2 keyboard {usb wont do} and connect all pc fans 
8. recheck that nothing expet the hardware mention above is connected. 
9.plug the atx12v and the eatxpower connector and pcie aux if needed 
10. put in the cmos battery 
11. connect your computer to the ac 
12. turn on the pc, and after 3 secs, your going to start hiting {del} in your keyboard, not to fast, 1 click per sec. do more and u will disable the keyboard. 
13. asumming the computer boots and enter the bios, go directly to your ram configuration and set voltage to memmory specification (ultra important!!) if you dont set correct voltage to your ram u will get cpu init again in next reboot 
14. boot and go to asus and download the new bios 1301 i think it is, and flash your bios. recheck memmory voltage has not been changed 

Has anyone figured out these bloody annoying problems yet as I know qute a few people have and still are having similar issues.  Or is it RMA time, or change chipset completley!


----------



## warhammer (Mar 9, 2008)

I think maybe RMA time.


----------



## Demos_sav (Mar 9, 2008)

Dia01 said:


> Yep, problems again.  I cleaned up my system yesterday with the wiring and so forth and also reapplied new thermal grease to the chipsets cause the stock is quite frankly terrible.  Pretty happy and looking pretty smicko, re-powered the system no worries.  Went to turn computer off to go to bed, tried to awake the system as it was in sleep mode, nothing.  Hard reset, booted, pressed F5 for default setting in bios, saved and reset, rebooted into windows and froze after about 3-4 minutes.  Tried to reset, 'CPU Init' error.  Tried to clear cmos, nothing.  Tried to remove cmos battery, clear cmos nothing.  Removed all ram, tried spare working ram, nothing,  Changed CPU nothing.
> Currently trying this, still got about an hour to wait though since from time of this post:
> 
> ok, follow this steps.
> ...



I have the same exact problem. Do you remember me contacting you about this? I think it's time we should let ASUS know about those problems and ask our money back


----------



## Dia01 (Mar 9, 2008)

I have no answers whatsoever.  Is it a bios corruption or what.  I do think memory has a lot to do with these issues but for a $400+ board it's quite distressing.  There are two things I'm most dissapointed with in this board.  1. Obvious problems 'CPU Init' and 2. the chipset runs so hot.  I removed the chipsets on the weekend and replaced the stock thermal paste.  The stock paste was absolute rubbish.  What the hell causes 'CPU Init'?  Anyway, by this afternoon I would have had my system powered completley down for 24hrs, CPU removed, CMOS battery removed, CLR CMOS jumper enabled and only the vital devices will be connected.  

Come to think of it, when I rehashed my system I mistakenly put the Floppy cable at the drive in the wrong way and powerd up.  It didn't like that at all and only powered up for maybe less than a second.  It still booted once I figured it out and ran for maybe 4 hrs which must of froze during that time.  I have read in other forums to disconnect the Floppy cable upon boot up but I have already tried this.


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm having this issue. I'm sure it's the CPU won't start. 

I could be wrong.

I puled the battery, and psu form the board over night. I get the same error CPU INIT


----------



## Dia01 (Jul 21, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I'm having this issue. I'm sure it's the CPU won't start.
> 
> I could be wrong.
> 
> I puled the battery, and psu form the board over night. I get the same error CPU INIT



Have you checked your RAM also, remove one stick and give it a go.  I'm sorry to hear about you problems. How long have you been running your board before this happened?  Maybe head over to the forum at ASUS, there is a lot of disussion about problems with the 790i.  What bios are you running also?  BTW when I began this post I was having problems with the 780i Formula not the 790i.


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 21, 2008)

0901 bios

link?


----------



## Dia01 (Jul 21, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> 0901 bios
> 
> link?




http://vip.asus.com/forum/topic.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=Striker+II+Extreme&board_id=1


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 21, 2008)

Try this link. Havent looked for your board but theres a lot of beta BIOS files there for Asus boards. Typically the "CPU Init" error you will get with BIOS corruption or a dodgy BIOS, found that out the hard way with my Asus Crosshair. As you mention about re-applying thermal paste an stuff, I would dismantle literally everything, check for any rouge paste on components (if its a thermal paste that has conductive properties that is) May also be worth using an eyeglass to check no pins have somehow got bent or thermal paste got into the CPU socket. Finally, get a high quality soft rubber and run it over the gold teeth on your RAM and CPU so the contacts are all nice and clean. When everything is put back together dont forget to push and hold the power button a few times to discharge the capacitors of any stagnant charge.


----------



## Dia01 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Try this link. Havent looked for your board but theres a lot of beta BIOS files there for Asus boards. Typically the "CPU Init" error you will get with BIOS corruption or a dodgy BIOS, found that out the hard way with my Asus Crosshair. As you mention about re-applying thermal paste an stuff, I would dismantle literally everything, check for any rouge paste on components (if its a thermal paste that has conductive properties that is) May also be worth using an eyeglass to check no pins have somehow got bent or thermal paste got into the CPU socket. Finally, get a high quality soft rubber and run it over the gold teeth on your RAM and CPU so the contacts are all nice and clean. When everything is put back together dont forget to push and hold the power button a few times to discharge the capacitors of any stagnant charge.



Good info. But be careful of some of the Beta Bios's out there as people have bricked there boards, I tend to only trust the one's once put up on the official ASUS site.  I've been running flawlessly with 901 and have not had any problems apart from the SLI freeze problem.  Have not had it since updating the mobo drivers and using 901.  Good luck, hope all goes well DaMulta, let us know if you have success, I do however suspect your RAM though, very sensitive boards I know, but once running well, they are good.  Touch wood for myself.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 21, 2008)

The officials are probably worse  I recall 2 official BIOS revs for the Crosshair that left me with a non-booting system


----------



## Dia01 (Jul 22, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> The officials are probably worse  I recall 2 official BIOS revs for the Crosshair that left me with a non-booting system



Well I suppose that's the risk we all take updating the bios on any board, it's a shame that such a good board even though quite pricey, still has the odd inherant problems.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 22, 2008)

Last BIOS I used on the Crosshair was 1103 or something and seemed to work a treat. TBH, I think the Crosshair is better than any other AM2 or AM2+ mobo still. With the latest BIOS the Crosshair can Support Phenom, just at 2000MTs not 5000. I doubt that really cripples the Phenom that much though. Same principle applies as with the HT link @ 200MHz vs. 1000MHz.


----------

